# Are Milwaukee screwdrivers any good?



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I have one Milwaukee screwdriver. I found it on a duct, otherwise I probably wouldn't ever own one. Honestly, very good screwdriver. Might buy a set someday.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

One of my guys had some, then went back to Klein.

They seemed to be OK quality wise (to me), but he did not like the feel of the handle.

Cheers
John


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I bought the set for 20 dollars and find them fine. Definitely worth 20 and decent grips. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't own one. Never used one. They are probably just as good as the following  :

Klein multimeters
Fluke lineman's pliers
Estwing precision screwdrivers
Whia hammers
Snap on nail guns
Bostitch ratchets


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

It's just $20, just buy them. It would cost $20 for just one Klein screwdriver. Use, misuse, and abuse them without remorse.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Home Creepo has a 90 day "rental" policy on everything they sell. Rent a set and see if they last 90 days :vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> I don't own one. Never used one. They are probably just as good as the following  :
> 
> Klein multimeters
> Fluke lineman's pliers
> ...


I can be a tool snob but for twenty bucks I can be bought.  

These seem to be good daily drivers. I have been beating the crap out of my insulated Weras, which makes no sense.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> I have one Milwaukee screwdriver. I found it on a duct, otherwise I probably wouldn't ever own one. Honestly, very good screwdriver. Might buy a set someday.



Same but with some tin snips. Found on a ceiling tile. They work great

I still use Klein screwdrivers, they take a beating.... literally.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Same but with some tin snips. Found on a ceiling tile. They work great
> 
> I still use Klein screwdrivers, they take a beating.... literally.


I have no problem with Klown drivers.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

You don’t have any problem with a Klown PM either.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

five.five-six said:


> You don’t have any problem with a Klown PM either.


Didn't you know? He didn't vote for him... Somehow.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't have that set. I have the "demolition" set which is 1 flat blade and 1 Phillips #2. I paid a couple extra dollars over the Dewalt pair. I've broken the Dewalts and the Stanleys before. I mean come on...it's a true beater screw driver. It has a hammer face on one end for a reason. If I can't whack it a couple times to reform the end of a rusted out fastener which is what it's for, never mind as a small pry bar, alignment, punch, etc. So far these have held up even when I accidentally ran over one on gravel. The tips seem to grab a bit better. So far worth the extra couple dollars. Only trouble I've had with them is the tip is just a bit too wide and just a bit too fat so it will fit all the regular door fasteners but have trouble with the "interlock" one.



Also bought the "micro" size ones. Basically the good one in the set is the Phillips. The flat blades are decent but I'd rather that they were all the same length. You really need a 3/16" and a 1/8" blade for dealing with little tiny terminal block screws and these work perfect on those. I know there are tons of Wiha and Wera fans for those but trying to find a good cheap long small tip screwdriver just for controls is not easy and personally I got to see it/feel it before I buy it. I've had lots of screwdrivers in the past where the tips bent, shattered, or broke off when the screw gets seized up and these seem to hold up against breaking off.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I have several of the 10 in one Milwaukee’s that have the bits stored in the handle and have the notch in them to lock into impact drivers. I absolutely love them. The magnet holds the bit you are using in place unlike the Russian doll kind that get loose and fall out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> It's just $20, just buy them. It would cost $20 for just one Klein screwdriver. Use, misuse, and abuse them without remorse.



Klein aren't that expensive:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-7-Piece-Assorted-Screwdriver-Set-with-Cushion-Grip-Handles-85076/100627990


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Klein aren't that expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-T...Set-with-Cushion-Grip-Handles-85076/100627990


$50 US for 7 instead of $20 Canadian for 8 plus that Klein set doesn't have a #1 or #2 Robertson, yeah seems like a great deal. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Klein aren't that expensive:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-7-Piece-Assorted-Screwdriver-Set-with-Cushion-Grip-Handles-85076/100627990


Wera insulated are cheaper than Klown.

This is in loonies at the local tool store.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

From what I’ve noticed, the insulated set only give you two usable screwdrivers. The rest are just too small for everyday use. The biggest in the set is a wall plate screwdriver. So it’s more like $40-50 For a #2 philips screwdriver.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> From what I’ve noticed, the insulated set only give you two usable screwdrivers. The rest are just too small for everyday use. The biggest in the set is a wall plate screwdriver. So it’s more like $40-50 For a #2 philips screwdriver.


I like Klein screwdrivers but the assortment in that package is really dumb too.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


> I like Klein screwdrivers but the assortment in that package is really dumb too.


It seems that way, until you realize that you're just not as smart as the corporate shill who put that set together. I mean, dude probably wears a tie to the office... A TIE!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> From what I’ve noticed, the insulated set only give you two usable screwdrivers. The rest are just too small for everyday use. The biggest in the set is a wall plate screwdriver. So it’s more like $40-50 For a #2 philips screwdriver.


It’s a good set for the price. The green Robbie is kind of small. I ground the small slotted one down a bit and made it into a nice termination driver for small terminal blocks and thermostats.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a set as a backup, they seem fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> $50 US for 7 instead of $20 Canadian for 8 plus that Klein set doesn't have a #1 or #2 Robertson, yeah seems like a great deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk



Sometimes you get what you pay for.

These days I carry an 11-in-1 and a beater 99.5% of the time.

I agree with the "as good as Fluke linemans" thought.

I love my Milwaukee powertools and that is where it stops, not a fan of anyone's rebranded items.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Wera insulated are cheaper than Klown.
> 
> This is in loonies at the local tool store.



My comment was in response to the idea that Klein was $20 a piece.


I'd go for the Wera myself for that price over Milwaukee anyday


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HertzHound said:


> From what I’ve noticed, the insulated set only give you two usable screwdrivers. The rest are just too small for everyday use. The biggest in the set is a wall plate screwdriver. So it’s more like $40-50 For a #2 philips screwdriver.



If you are working on din rail mounted breakers, relays, contactors, etc those screwdrivers are the bomb, for devices and panels not so much.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> These days I carry an 11-in-1 and a beater 99.5% of the time.


Try the 9in1 configuration. The benefit is that you get a fullsize #2 phillips and straight tip instead of the little bits.

You can buy one or make it yourself by putting the #2 phillips/straight tip from a 5in1 in your 11in1. Yes, you lose 2 other tips, but who uses the torx tips that often that you need them on you at all times...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Try the 9in1 configuration. The benefit is that you get a fullsize #2 phillips and straight tip instead of the little bits.
> 
> You can buy one or make it yourself by putting the #2 phillips/straight tip from a 5in1 in your 11in1. Yes, you lose 2 other tips, but who uses the torx tips that often that you need them on you at all times...
> 
> ...


You've said that before and I think it's a good idea when I read it and then forget to do it. You're spot on about the torx tips..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You've said that before and I think it's a good idea when I read it and then forget to do it. *You're spot on about the torx tips.*.


I would have preferred an 1/8" hex (allen) tip. I've needed that way more often than the torx. 

Or for someone like you who does mechanical work too, the shrader tip would be better than the torx.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I would have preferred an 1/8" hex (allen) tip. I've needed that way more often than the torx.
> 
> Or for someone like you who does mechanical work too, the shrader tip would be better than the torx.



I'd use a 1/16" allen 10,000x more than a schrader. It's the size for sensor covers.

The manufacturer give you these mini pocket clips ones than are made for girlie sized hands.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Three words: Made in China.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't the new Klein screwdrivers blades bend ? The old Klein tools were made here I guess, Used to be quality.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Three words: Made in China.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Kinda like shoes and clothing, Apple and Samsung products, toys, auto parts, and literally everything else we buy.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

MTW said:


> Kinda like shoes and clothing, Apple and Samsung products, toys, auto parts, and literally everything else we buy.



There’s.a reason. Apple HK charges $900 for an iPhone that Apple sells for $750. They probably spent $300 building it. So Apple claims a “loss” and pays $0 taxes US and pockets $450 tax free and by taking a “loss” even pays nothing on the AppStore.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

dronai said:


> Don't the new Klein screwdrivers blades bend ? The old Klein tools were made here I guess, Used to be quality.


That's one of many reasons I stopped buying Klown tools. $7 Philips head screwdriver dull after month of use. No hammer blows, either. Klown stopped honoring their lifetime warranty years ago for wear. 
So I stopped buying them and take every opportunity I can to talk $hit about them


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> That's one of many reasons I stopped buying Klown tools. $7 Philips head screwdriver dull after month of use. No hammer blows, either. Klown stopped honoring their lifetime warranty years ago for wear.
> So I stopped buying them and take every opportunity I can to talk $hit about them


I've never had any issue with Klein replacing work out screwdrivers.


----------

